# How to fill out electrical permit



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Can someone help me with examples how to fill out electrical permit and folder?
I recently fill permit for replacement lights in building what used to be school cafeteria school id no longer in operation but owner wants to use cafeteria for various events. 
I filled permit and folders and inspector requested license engineer energy calculations , use of group, building classification of structure. 
Is all that necessary just to update lights to LED?
Where can I find all those information? 

I think i made error on permit and now he asks so many unnecessary questions. 
Can someone help me?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Malywr said:


> Can someone help me with examples how to fill out electrical permit and folder?
> I recently fill permit for replacement lights in building what used to be school cafeteria school id no longer in operation but owner wants to use cafeteria for various events.
> I filled permit and folders and inspector requested license engineer energy calculations , use of group, building classification of structure.
> Is all that necessary just to update lights to LED?
> ...


as he said* licensed engineer*


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What they want is up to them. I'd take some photos of existing fixtures and have a sense of the wattage they currently use. I'd also have cut sheets with the wattage and model number of the new fixture, lamp, conversion kit, however you are doing it to present to him or her. Probably make an appointment to sit down and explain what you are doing and maybe some of these questions won't matter or be relevant anymore.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

nrp3 said:


> What they want is up to them. I'd take some photos of existing fixtures and have a sense of the wattage they currently use. I'd also have cut sheets with the wattage and model number of the new fixture, lamp, conversion kit, however you are doing it to present to him or her. Probably make an appointment to sit down and explain what you are doing and maybe some of these questions won't matter or be relevant anymore.


That what I taught and wanted to do but I am not able to get in contact with inspector. He do not return my calls 
I think I made error on permit I check “alterations” instead of “Renovations”. I got confused by terminology while filling out permit late at night 
But now i need to straighten this out or give him what he needs but trying to keep $ down


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A permit application is you developing a project report to your AHJ.
The more complete and organized it is, the better chance they will understand what you are applying to do.
Your report will become a historical document for that property.
Don't believe for a minute that you will just be filling out a form for a commercial space with unknown occupancy and unknown use. 
They don't need you to guess the usage, if it's a cafeteria with seating for 100 people, that's what it is. If you change that, you might open up a can of worms with entrance requirements, parking, landscaping, etc. 

Show a plan and make up an egress plan, show the exits and show the distance from the furthest location to an exit. 
Show your exit lights, and call them out as battery backup or static with generator backup. Are any of your fixtures emergency type, if so, call them out and prove the foot-candle coverage is sufficient? 
It will take you a solid day or more to develop and submit this data, you have to charge for that level of expertise or find an engineer or architect for the owner. 

Just put lighting upgrade to LED.
All you need to do is open the codebook, find the table that refers to the required lumens, reference that table, provide an inset of it,
Have a drawing of the space, and place the fixtures on the drawing.
Provide a cut sheet for the fixtures showing the output.
There are plenty of manufacturer tools to help.
If you are going to be in the LED retrofit biz, you are going to need to use a tool to provide professional-looking documents for both the owner and your AHJ.
I used this one a while back, it was very helpful.






Energy Audit Software | LightBids - Energy Audit Software


Get the fastest energy audit software and start winning more lighting retrofit jobs today.




www.lightbids.com


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would take a ride to the inspectors office and see if you can get any help that way.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I found that using a lighting guy removes many hassles. He does an initial survey and puts together a package. Once it is approved by the customer he then proceeds with the permits and rebate paperwork. I give him my license number and insurance certificates for the town. If any engineering is needed he provides that but most of the time the town just want to know a capable person is involved. After I am done he sends out a truck to pick up the old fluorescent lamps. Any problems with the lights he deals with it. I hate filling out paperwork. There are too many ambiguous questions.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would take a ride to the inspectors office and see if you can get any help that way.


I call and went there late afternoon 
He was not there and he font returned my calls either


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The owner needs to address those concerns. Just tell your customer the city/ county won't issue permits until he tells them what he's doing with the building. 
All you know is - big room change lights - and that's all you need to know to do your work.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm with Mike. Engineering is by the owner, or I'll get involved for a fee (to contact an engineer).

Also, any change of use? Could be more documents needed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Where is this job? How did the inspector get a hold of you?

I’m sorry, but if I was paid to replace the lights to LED, there is no way in hell I’m drawing up exit plans or use plans for the building!

At some point you have tried to contact him. He doesn’t want to talk to you. Move on, get paid. It’s not your job to beg the inspector for information. I have no time for BS from inspectors.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

backstay said:


> Where is this job? How did the inspector get a hold of you?
> 
> I’m sorry, but if I was paid to replace the lights to LED, there is no way in hell I’m drawing up exit plans or use plans for the building!
> 
> At some point you have tried to contact him. He doesn’t want to talk to you. Move on, get paid. It’s not your job to beg the inspector for information. I have no time for BS from inspectors.


Job central NJ
Permit application denied send on email from SDL portal 
I get paid for material and submit permit 
Most Material arrived 
I am stuck


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Malywr said:


> Job central NJ
> Permit application denied send on email from SDL portal
> I get paid for material and submit permit
> Most Material arrived
> I am stuck


OUCH!

I guess in the future don't order materials before getting the okay? With long lead times on everything that seems crazy, but this shows it's not.

Honestly, I'm glad I'm retired. I don't know how much of this kind of BS I'm capable of handling.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

From what I am reading it seems the town is concerned about the installation of the new fixtures. I have seen many " electricians" replace fixtures that never would pass if it were inspected. No clips or tie wire. Old lights left up in the ceiling. Crooked. Back plates not installed correctly. Re-lamping is one thing but replacing lights is another. You have to bring things up to code and an engineer or architect is another level of supervision.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So you don’t have a permit. You need a NJ guy to respond to this tread.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

backstay said:


> So you don’t have a permit. You need a NJ guy to respond to this tread.


Yes that would be nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

backstay said:


> So you don’t have a permit. You need a NJ guy to respond to this tread.


@HackWork. oops that don't work no more, he would of told you how to get around permit. 😏 
@Malywr you list your job as plant maintenance, is this side work or did you start your own business?
A few things to learn.
Do not try to save the customer money, it will end up costing you.
In NJ it is hard to break into side work, the inspectors see so much bad stuff.
As said make your submittal for permit as complete, professional looking and full of as much information as possible without going overboard.
DO NOT get involved in any classification or reclassification of an area.
If your permit is anything like this post you need to be able to express yourself better no shortcuts on words, proper spelling, complete sentences and so on.

This may end up costing you money or the job but you will learn from it. Your only chance may be to find someone to take the job and sell them the material you got. 
You asked for information and help, don't take our posts the wrong way.

Cowboy


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> @HackWork. oops that don't work no more, he would of told you how to get around permit.
> @Malywr you list your job as plant maintenance, is this side work or did you start your own business?
> A few things to learn.
> Do not try to save the customer money, it will end up costing you.
> ...


I started own business but not full time yet don’t have enough work and 
I don’t know how to change my profile so I didn’t bother. 
Thank you for your response you gave me some good tips 
But I still don’t know where to find all those required information I asked in first post 
In the future permits I will need to fill that completely and correctly


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Malywr said:


> school cafeteria


Welcome to the wonderful world of institutional electrical work. 

It sounds like you need to hire a consultant with experience. I would suggest reaching out to a local company.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of institutional electrical work.
> 
> It sounds like you need to hire a consultant with experience. I would suggest reaching out to a local company.


It is 3 weeks since permit denied and inspector don’t respond to my massages. I went to the office but he did not show up that day. 
What should I do and how much longer I should wait ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of institutional electrical work.
> 
> It sounds like you need to hire a consultant with experience. I would suggest reaching out to a local company.


Local company might not do much better. For simple office renovations it takes 3 to 4 months sometimes. I have an underground service change to do and I am over 2 months waiting for the utility to come to check out the site to tell me what they want done. I am thinking to do it on the fly and not bother with permits and inspections. If I don't work then no money is coming in.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> Local company might not do much better. For simple office renovations it takes 3 to 4 months sometimes. I have an underground service change to do and I am over 2 months waiting for the utility to come to check out the site to tell me what they want done. I am thinking to do it on the fly and not bother with permits and inspections. If I don't work then no money is coming in.


Yes i am same 
Lock of response…… bwwwa


----------

